# Stimmlose Frikative



## KnightMove

Ich habe über Wikipedia gelernt, dass das ch in den deutschen Worten "ich" und "ach" angeblich unterschiedlich ausgesprochen werden. Angeblich haben wir drei Realisierungen des ch-Lautes, nämlich die stimmlosen palatalen, velaren und uvularen Frikative.

Ich habe meine eigene Sprache genau getestet und bin mir sicher, dass ich alle ch gleich ausspreche - außer natürlich in Fremdwörten, wo sie wie sch oder k ausgesprochen werden. Ich hätte auch niemals wahrgenommen, dass hier irgend jemand einen Unterschied macht.

Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Whodunit

Du bist Österreicher, stimmt's? In Österreich wird kein großer Unterschied zwischen dem harten und weichen ch gemacht, im Standarddeutschen schon. Ich glaube, du könntest das korrekte "ich-ch" aussprechen, es ist für dich nur ungewohnt, da es niemand in Östrreich so sagt. 

Hier in meiner Region gilt das "ich-ch" als stimmlose Entsprechung zum "j" (in Jagd) und das "ach-ch" als stimmlose Entsprechung zum "r". Ihr habt auch ein anderes "r" als wir, da wir viel weiter nördlich leben. MrMagoo wird das noch ausführlicher erläutern können.


----------



## babdiaz

Das ist wirklich ueberraschend, dass du das nie gemerkt hast. Ich musste Deutsch als zweiter Sprache lernen, (ich bin Amerikaner, aber ich wohnte in Deutschland fuer ungefaehr 10 Monate als ich 18 wahr) und alle meine deutsche Freunde haben mich ausgelacht als ich die unterschieden nicht machen koennte. Deswegen uebte ich vis a vis ein Spiegel, und mit Uebung, ich habe es gelernt. Es ist nicht so schlimm, nur seltsam. Deutsch kann schwehr auszusprechen sein (aber dafuer haben wir den "th" auf Englisch, dass so luestig ist, wenn es von den Munden der Auslaender ausgesprochen ist). 

Ich wuensche dir eine sehr ergiebige Uebung!


----------



## MrMagoo

Whod hat's eigentlich schon perfekt erklärt.

Ein weierer Faktor warum Du den Unterschied nicht bemerkst bzw. bemerkt hast ist folgender:

Die beiden "ch" treten im Deutschen in komplementärer Beziehung auf, d.h. sie sind nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend. Die Aussprache ist phonetisch bedingt und zwar gilt:
nach einem vorderen Vokal (e,i, ä, ö, ü) erscheint der weiche ch-Laut wie in "ich",
nach einem hinteren Vokal (o, u) erscheint der harte ch-Laut wie in "ach".

Damit haben wir also zwei Lautvarianten, die zu einem Phonem gehören - ein solches "Allophon" hat  keine Bedeutungsunterscheidende Funktion, daher ist es im Grunde irrelevant, ob das ch wie in "ich" oder in "ach" gesprochen wird, es wird stets als "ch" erkannt. 

Wie Whod bereits erwähnte ist es wohl in einigen österreichischen Dialekten so, daß zwischen dem ach- und dem ich-Laut tatsächlich kein Unterschied besteht (da kenne ich mich selbst allerdings zu wenig aus, um das jetzt festzumachen) oder er wird eben nicht als solcher erkannt, da es nie zu Verwechslungen kommen kann.


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## elroy

Hier und hier sind ältere Diskussionen zu diesem Thema zu finden.

Ich bin wie Babdiaz überrascht, da ich ja nicht wusste, dass man in Österreich (oder zumindest in einigen österreichischen Gebieten) den Unterschied zwischen den zwei Lauten nicht macht.  Mir fällt jetzt aber eine Frage dazu ein: wie spricht man also das "ch" aus, wenn man keinen Unterschied macht?  Wird es wir in "ich" oder in "ach" ausgesprochen, oder gar anders als die zwei?


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo elroy,
aus hochsprachlicher Sicht sprechen die Österreicher das "ch" eher wie in "ach" aus. Die Schweizer sprechen das "ch" ebenfalls sehr hart aus, hier ist die Entfernung zum hochsprachlichen "ach" aber noch größer.

Letzlich sprechen aber viele Dialekte das "ch" gänzlich anders (z.B. als "sch") und dies trägt durchaus dazu bei, daß die Verständlichkeit signifikant abnimmt. Manch ein Deutscher hat Probleme, manche deutsche Dialekte fließend zu verstehen, aber zum Glück nimmt die Hochsprache mehr und mehr zu!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Mir fällt jetzt aber eine Frage dazu ein: wie spricht man also das "ch" aus, wenn man keinen Unterschied macht? Wird es wir in "ich" oder in "ach" ausgesprochen, oder gar anders als die zwei?


 
Im Prinzip ein bisschen anders. Wie Kajjo schon angemerkt hat, weichen die "ch"-Varianten je nach Dialektgebiet leicht oder gar stark voneinander ab. Am einfachsten zu verstehen sind noch die ach-Varianten, da sie in der Schweiz nur etwas tiefer (als wie "kch" [χ]) als im Norden weiter oben (wie dein gelerntes [x]) ausgesprochen werden.

Das "ich-ch" [ç] dagegen ist schon viel unterschiedlicher von Region zu Region. Im Norden ist ein schönes [ç], während es in meinem Gebiet (Sachsen-Thüringen) schon eher zum [ʃ] wird. Im Rheinland (Magoo wird es sicherlich bezeugen können), trifft man häufiger auf [ɕ]. Kommt man noch weiter sdlich (etwa nach Bayern), so dominiert schon der [x]-Laut (vereinzelt vielleicht auch [ʜ]. Und dann wären wir schon in Östrreich und der Schweiz ...


----------



## Stefanie1976

Eine Bestaetigung fuer das Rheinland/den Niederrhein:
Ich erinnerne mich noch gut daran, dass sich andere Kinder ueber mich lustig gemacht haben als ich in die Grundschule kam, weil ich nicht zwischen dem ich-ch und -sch unterschieden habe. Ich bin am Niederrhein aufgewachsen, wo im Dialekt dieser "Fehler" oft gemacht wird. Zum Beispiel konnte man nicht zwischen "Kirche" und "Kirsche" unterscheiden. Meine Mutter sprach mit mir Dialekt und mein Vater Niederlaendisch. Ich musste lange ueben, um diesen "Fehler" auszutreiben. Mir ist es als Kind nie aufgefallen, weil wir in unserem Dialekt zwei verschiedene Woerter fuer "Kirche" und "Kirsche" benutzen.


----------



## Henryk

Im Berlinerischen gibt es ebenfalls keinen Unterschied zwischen "ch" und "sch". Aber nichts ist schöner als regionale Eigenheiten.

Die türkische Population, die bilingual erzogen wurde, hat ebenfalls teilweise "Probleme" mit dem "sch", da hört man häufig Zahlen wie "dreizitsch".


----------



## Whodunit

Stefanie1976 said:
			
		

> Eine Bestaetigung fuer das Rheinland/den Niederrhein:
> Ich erinnerne mich noch gut daran, dass sich andere Kinder ueber mich lustig gemacht haben als ich in die Grundschule kam, ...


 
Da fällt mir noch eine Frage an KnightMove ein: Hast du in der Schule niemals den echten ich-Laut kennen gelernt? In weiß noch, dass wir in der ersten Klasse das Alphabet ordentlich mit den Lauten dazu lernen mussten ... dann müsste es ja demnach in Österreich schon dialektisch gelehrt werden.


----------



## KnightMove

Ich bedaure, verneinen zu müssen. Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen ch gelernt. Das ist nicht Teil der österreichischen Sprache.

babdiaz: Das wundert mich. Ich als Österreicher bin nie von Deutschen dafür ausgelacht worden, dass ich keinen Unterschied mache.

Wie spricht man diese verschiedenen ch nun aus? Ich bilde ch immer im Rachen und lasse die Zunge unten liegen.


----------



## MrMagoo

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Ich bedaure, verneinen zu müssen. Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen ch gelernt. Das ist nicht Teil der österreichischen Sprache.
> 
> babdiaz: Das wundert mich. Ich als Österreicher bin nie von Deutschen dafür ausgelacht worden, dass ich keinen Unterschied mache.
> 
> Wie spricht man diese verschiedenen ch nun aus? Ich bilde ch immer im Rachen und lasse die Zunge unten liegen.



Wie ich oben bereits erwähnte: Das "ch" ist ein Allophon und damit nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend. Es ist daher schnuppe, ob jemand wirrklich in der Aussprache zwischen dem ich- und dem ach-Laut unterscheidet oder nicht - es ist schlicht nicht notwendig.

KnightMove wird, wie er selbst schrieb, nie darauf angesprochen, daß er den "ich"-Laut nicht spricht bzw benutzt, weil die Aussprache "ich" und "ach" beide im Bereich des Phonems "ch" liegen.
Es kann weder zu Mißverständnissen kommen, noch klingt es ungewöhnlich. Man kann allerhöchstens (als Nicht-Österreicher) feststellen, daß KnightMove aus Österreich (oder zumindest aus dem süddeutschen Sprachraum kommt).


Etwas anderes sind die Aussprachevarianten "ch" und "sch" für "ch", wie's zum Beispiel im Rheinland vorkommt:

"sch" und "ch" gehören NICHT beide zum Phonem "ch", denn "sch" ist ein Phonem für sich!
"ch" und "sch" können bedeutungsunterscheidend sein!
Eine _Kirsche_ ist nämlich keine _Kirche_ - wohl ist eine Kirche aber auch eine _KirCHe_ (mit ach-Laut)!!


----------



## Whodunit

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Ich bedaure, verneinen zu müssen. Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen ch gelernt. Das ist nicht Teil der österreichischen Sprache.
> 
> babdiaz: Das wundert mich. Ich als Österreicher bin nie von Deutschen dafür ausgelacht worden, dass ich keinen Unterschied mache.
> 
> Wie spricht man diese verschiedenen ch nun aus? Ich bilde ch immer im Rachen und lasse die Zunge unten liegen.


 
Es ist schon sehr seltsam, einem deutschen Muttersprachler die Aussprache des weichen "ch" beizubringen bzw. zu erklären. Aber da wir schon viele Threads dazu hatten, kann ich gerne noch einmal soi erklären, wie ich es englischen Muttersprachlern erklären würde. Dazu gibt es zwei Varianten:

*1.* Als erste Variante schlage ich die "hy"-Aussprahe vor. Sprich mal "huge" und "human" oder "humor" aus und beachte dabei nur die ersten beiden Buchstaben; ausgesprochen "hyoo" (englisch dargestellt). Lässt du das "oo" (langes u) nun noch weg, hast du einen Laut, bei dem man gleichzeitig ein "h" (*H*und) und ein "j" (*j*a) ausspricht. Und wenn du das Ganze nun noch etwas emphatischer 'rüberbringst, dann klingt es schon nicht schlecht.

*2.* Flüstere mal ein schönes englisches "yes". Dann lässt du "es" weg und atmes stark dabei aus. Im Prinzip ist ein deutsches weiches "ch" nur ein ausgeatmetes stimmloses "j" (englisch: "y").

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein bisschen. Hier ist noch ein Beispiel dazu, was aber leider auf ein "a" folgt und die reine Aussprache etwas verschlechtert.


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo,
wenn ich Dir auch inhaltlich soweit zustimmen, finde ich, daß in Deiner Darstellung die standardsprachliche Aussprache des Deutschen unterbetont wird. In der Hochsprache sind ich/ach deutlich unterschiedlich und auf mich wirkt eine falsche Aussprache immer richtig "fremdsprachlich" oder stark dialektisch. Sicherlich sind das Allophone, aber das sollte jetzt niemanden dazu verleiten zu denken, daß es deshalb auf eine richtige Aussprache nicht ankommt! Ganz im Gegenteil, finde ich!
Kajjo


----------



## flame

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Ich bedaure, verneinen zu müssen. Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen ch gelernt. Das ist nicht Teil der österreichischen Sprache.
> 
> babdiaz: Das wundert mich. Ich als Österreicher bin nie von Deutschen dafür ausgelacht worden, dass ich keinen Unterschied mache.
> 
> Wie spricht man diese verschiedenen ch nun aus? Ich bilde ch immer im Rachen und lasse die Zunge unten liegen.


 
abgesehen davon, daß "ich" in Österreich meist ganz ohne ch gesprochen wird cool: ):

"gelernt" habe ich den Unterschied auch nicht, "fühlen" tue ich ihn allerdings schon, und zwar abhängig vom vorangehenden Vokal - wie von MrMagoo angegeben.

Bei i,e, ö, ü, ä liegt die Zunge hoch und berührt seitlich die Zähne, der ch-Laut wird "am Gaumen" gebildet.

Bei a, o, u, wird der ch-Laut viel weiter hinten, fast im Ra*ch*en gebildet

Wenn Du also sagst, Du bildest ch immer im Rachen, dann versuch mehrmals hintereinander die folgenden Sätze zu sagen und achte auf den Luftstrom bei den ch's:
"Lach nicht"
"Jochen brich mich"


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> MrMagoo,
> wenn ich Dir auch inhaltlich soweit zustimmen, finde ich, daß in Deiner Darstellung die standardsprachliche Aussprache des Deutschen unterbetont wird. In der Hochsprache sind ich/ach deutlich unterschiedlich und auf mich wirkt eine falsche Aussprache immer richtig "fremdsprachlich" oder stark dialektisch. Sicherlich sind das Allophone, aber das sollte jetzt niemanden dazu verleiten zu denken, daß es deshalb auf eine richtige Aussprache nicht ankommt! Ganz im Gegenteil, finde ich!
> Kajjo


 
 Hallo Kajjo,

 ich habe nicht vor, die standardliche Aussprache unterzubewerten - meiner Meinung nach wird sie aber viel zu oft "überbewertet".

 Ich betrachte solche Regeln der Standardsprache (ich vermeide den Ausdruck "Hochsprache" für Standardsprache, denn er bezieht eine Wertung sozialer Art mit ein: "hoch" = höhergestellt, herausgehoben gegenüber den Mundarten, die daher dann als "niedere" Sprachen bezeichnet werden) immer als Hilfestellungen, als Leitlinien - aber nicht zwingendermaßen als das Nonplusultra. 

 Ich rüge keinen Österreicher dafür, daß er entgegen der Standardsprache stets einen ach-Laut spricht, noch werfe ich einem Rheinländer vor, "falsches" Deutsch zu sprechen, nur weil er alle ch als sch ausspricht. Dies sind eben der Mundart eigene Besonderheiten aber keineswegs "schlechtes" Deutsch.
 Wenn ein Ausländer in Österreich Deutsch lernt, dann wird er typischerweise "ch" wie in "ach" aussprechen - wer will ihm denn dann vorwerfen, er spräche nicht "richtig"?!


----------



## KnightMove

Nachtragfrage: Wie wird das ch in Chuzpe ausgesprochen? Gleich wie in Dornröschen, oder anders?


----------



## Kajjo

Chuszpe wird mit "ch" wie in "ach" ausgesprochen. Dies gilt für alle hebräischen Wörter, die ich im Deutschen kenne. Ob das generell im Jiddisch-Hebräischen der Fall ist, weiß ich aber leider nicht.

Kajjo


----------



## morx

Bei i,e, ö, ü, ä liegt die Zunge hoch und berührt seitlich die Zähne, der ch-Laut wird "am Gaumen" gebildet.

Bei a, o, u, wird der ch-Laut viel weiter hinten, fast im Ra*ch*en gebildet

Ich kann es, ganz natürlich, nicht verhindern!

Wenn du ich,ech,öch,üch,äch sagst dann verläuft alles glatt
aber wenn du ach,och,uch sagst, klingt es im Rachen als würdest du ein bisschen würgen, da vibriert was!


----------



## gaer

*Dialect:*

*1 a* *:* a regional variety of language distinguished by features of vocabulary, grammar, and pronunciation from other regional varieties and constituting together with them a single language.

Question: do those of you in this discussion feel that that "Dialekt" means something slightly different in German?

The reason I am asking is this: as I understand the word, differences in pronunciation are not enough to make a dialect. By this I mean that I hear people from around the world speaking English with an extraordinary range of pronunciations, yet if the vocabulary, grammar and structure is the same or very nearly the same when written, I do think of this as even touching on a "dialect".

For instance, if someone uses the same (or nearly the same) sound for the "ch" in "nicht" and "Nacht", I would consider that as a difference in regional or national pronunciation. 

(EE is not a dialect. AE is not a dialect. English as spoken in Australia is not a dialect. However, the pronunciation in England, the US and Australia, just to use a simplified example, is at least as different as what has been described here.

In English, even the pronunciation of "I" is very different in many southern states in the US. Bill Clinton, for instance, always said "ah" instead of I. I would wager it would have been nearly impossible for him to change to the more standard pronunciation, and it is quite possible he never has given this a thought.)

I would imagine it must be much the same for those who live in Austria. "Ich", as pronounced in that country, would simply be "natural".

Or have I misunderstood something?

Gaer


----------



## morx

Note: 
Dialekt[German] means accent in English.
Akzent[German] are these things ´`^ and so on...

You are correct, dialect is something very different in English.


----------



## gaer

morx said:
			
		

> Note:
> Dialekt[German] means accent in English.
> Akzent[German] are these things ´`^ and so on...
> 
> You are correct, dialect is something very different in English.


I have to admit that this surprises me a great deal.  

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

"Er spricht mit französischem Akzent." (Obwohl er Deutsch spricht, hört man, daß er Franzose ist).

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Ich muss dir auch widersprechen, Morx. Das Wort "Dialekt" ist in seiner Bedeutung dem Englischen "dialect" sehr ähnlich (ich sage nur aus Vorsicht nicht "gleich"  )

Wissen.de gibt folgende Definitionen:

_Dialekt (Mundart)_ - im Unterschied zur Schrift- und Umgangssprache die landschaftlich verschiedene Redeweise.

_Akzent_ - der Gesamteindruck der von der Norm abweichenden Aussprachenuancen fremdsprachlicher Sprecher. (Natürlich hat das Wort auch andere Bedeutungen, Akzent in Schrift, in Musik usw.)

"Dialekt" im Sinne von "Akzent" habe ich auch schon gehört (_Hör mal, du sprichst ja ganz ohne Dialekt!_), aber das ist ein umgansgsprachlicher Fehler.


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich muss dir auch widersprechen, Morx. Das Wort "Dialekt" ist in seiner Bedeutung dem Englischen "dialect" sehr ähnlich (ich sage nur aus Vorsicht nicht "gleich"  )
> 
> Wissen.de gibt folgende Definitionen:
> 
> _Dialekt (Mundart)_ - im Unterschied zur Schrift- und Umgangssprache die landschaftlich verschiedene Redeweise.
> 
> _Akzent_ - der Gesamteindruck der von der Norm abweichenden Aussprachenuancen fremdsprachlicher Sprecher. (Natürlich hat das Wort auch andere Bedeutungen, Akzent in Schrift, in Musik usw.)
> 
> "Dialekt" im Sinne von "Akzent" habe ich auch schon gehört (_Hör mal, du sprichst ja ganz ohne Dialekt!_), aber das ist ein umgansgsprachlicher Fehler.


This corresponds to what I have read in the past. I simply could not believe that "Dialekt" refers only to accent.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "Er spricht mit französischem Akzent." (Obwohl er Deutsch spricht, hört man, daß er Franzose ist).
> 
> Kajjo


"He speaks with a French accent." (Although he speaks English, we notice that "he" is French or from a French-speaking country).

So it seems the same to me. I have heard people from Germany talk about German dialects for at least 20 years, and maybe more. In all cases they were talking about the speech in different regions of Germany (or elsewhere) and were commenting on the fact that people speaking one dialect cannot necessarily understand another.

This is also true in English. There are dialects in the US and in England, for instance, that I can't understand at all. I can understand standard German much more easily.

It has always been my understand that people who live in Germany and who speak local dialects switch to standard German when talking to people from other regions. In this case there will still be a noticeable accent but no problem in understanding each other.

And this again corresponds to what happens in English. It's just not mentioned very often. 

Gaer


----------

